

Ask HN: Importance of auto/dynamic scaling of applications - data_app

Hi Hacker News friends,<p>I am having this argument with one of my colleagues about the importance of auto&#x2F;dynamic scaling feature for applications built in the cloud. How many of you do really care about this feature when choosing a cloud platform? Do you prefer to control resource allocation or would you prefer the platform to scale resources based on need. It goes back to the benefits of PAAS vs IAAS.<p>Will really appreciate your input.
======
gesman
I prefer full control over dynamicity of scaling.

In other words if cloud allows control from fully manual to fully automatic -
it means the cloud is ready for all kind of clients.

